# DllRegisterServer entry point was not found



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello, all.

I recently updated a game, and now I keep getting the following error on starting it:

"This application has failed to start because WINMM.dll was not found..."

The game crashes when loading. (STALKER)

I have had this issue with other apps before, and fixed it by downloading the file & registering it. However, this time the files don't seem to be missing, but if I try to register them I get the following error:

"The module "C:-Windows-SysWOW64\winmm.dll" was loaded but the entry point DllRegisterServer was not found."

I'm on Vista 64 bit. There's a winmm.dll file in both the System32 & WOW folders, but they appear to be different versions/filesizes.

This is driving me nutso!


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you tried reinstalling?
Try moving the .dll you found into the same dir as whatever your trying to run.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm about to try re-install. I just didn't want to go through it again & risk losing my saved games, but I found the saved games folder, finally.

Moving the .dll didn't work. I'll post back after re-install.

Any idea why registering won't work, though?


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

My guess is...
1) The game is poorly coded and needs the dll in its directory to run
or
2) The dll is corrupt or in the wrong place


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, re-install gave me the same results.

I'll try copying the dll files again - one try for each one.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you just download it again or did you uninstall first then install again?

My guess is that if you reinstalled correctly and you still have the same problem, your computer is missing a dll.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

uninstalled & fresh reinstall from my game disc.

after copying the dll to the bin folder in the game directory, it *almost* worked. I got a string of missing dll file warnings. downloaded all of them into the same bin, and now I've got this one, which I'm trying to figure out:

The procedure entry point OpenVxHandle could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll.

Dammit. lol


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Make sure all your drivers are updated.
If that doesn't solve, I guess you should download a new kernel.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

drivers are all updated (I just built this PC a few weeks ago anyway)

Downloading now...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

bah, no luck. same error even with kernel32 in game directory. Can't replace system folder ones - vista won't let me...

*bangs head off desk*


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks like it was the patch I used with Vista 64 - all's well now.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice to hear 
BTW, grats on 100 posts


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Slapshot said:


> Nice to hear
> BTW, grats on 100 posts


heh heh

Just to clarify: that doesn't necessarily mean I had 100 problems...

:grin:


...but I sure learned a lot.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

If I had a 100 problems, i'd kill my computer


----------

